

The Netbook Effect - iamelgringo
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/wireless/magazine/17-03/mf_netbooks?currentPage=1

======
iamelgringo
I just spent 5 days in Gudalajara Mexico with family. I was really surprised
to see netbooks everywhere. The web in the third world is going to start
booming.

